# UPDATED - BACKPLANES / SCITEX FINGER



## oldgoldman (Mar 30, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/153434189312 - lowered price
https://www.ebay.com/itm/153434264676 - gorgeous boards

Thank you.


----------



## niks neims (Mar 30, 2019)

that's way too steep man, way way


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Those backplane prices are off the planet but I hope they sell for you. I've seen crazier stuff happen over there.


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 31, 2019)

A few years back, I bought over 300 pounds of similar backplanes 21.25" W x 36.25" L x 3/8" thick, for less than $1.00/pound... each board yielded about 13 to 15 ounces Avoirdupois. of pins. The average yield of Au per pound was 2.5g. All the weight is in the boards... they seem to be copper laminates. I made my money back and them some! But at $20.00/Pound.... :? :? :? 
But, as silversaddle1 stated:


> Those backplane prices are off the planet but I hope they sell for you. I've seen crazier stuff happen over there.



Take care! 
Phil


----------



## denim (Mar 31, 2019)

"The average yield of Au per pound was 2.5g" That's some pretty good yield from pins, from my experience anyway. Thanks for sharing that philddreamer.

Dennis


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 31, 2019)

You're welcome!
The highest yielding pins I've processed, have been the Amphenol connector types... 5g to 7g + per pound! 
The smaller the pin type, the higher the yield!

Phil


----------



## oldgoldman (Apr 5, 2019)

my backplane eBay estimates were WAY off as niks Reims quickly pointed out. I'm solely in a broker mode on boards right now, so eBay is good to test market and I got what I needed.

the scitex boards were not that far off. I hauled 60 more scitex boards last night and the ceramics definitely support very strong returns.

thanks all !!


----------

